# Huffy Rail



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 7, 2019)

Picked up first year Rail today , needs a little TLC but all there


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 7, 2019)

Saw that at the show today a really nice 66 rail


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ron, Nice catch. Please send me some pic's when you get it finished...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2019)

I seem to remember my brother and I both having bikes with that frame. not sure of they were "Huffy Rails".  they were 3 speeds, painted gold. they had cool gold metalflake seats. 

I put extended forks on mine which made it difficult to ride to school holding my books. guess backpacks were not invented yet since no one used them.


----------

